# gastric bypass?



## momofsix (Mar 21, 2012)

Any fellow preppers out there that had FBI or lap band procedures done. What challenges do you feel you have in prepping, if any?


----------



## momofsix (Mar 21, 2012)

Oops auto correct gb* not FBI


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't bother with it. Ya gotta change yer way a eatin after that procedure cause if ya don't yer gonna gain the wieght back. If ya can change yer way a eatin yer gonna loose the wieght without it.

Most people I know have had more problems then it was ever worth, a couple nearly died.

My wife was wan'tin ta do it, she's lost 110 pounds with out surgery an keepin it off by simply changin the way she eats.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Listen to OldCoot, he knows what he's talking about. I know a few people who've had the procedure and every one of them gained the weight back because they never truly changed their eating habits. That's also why I don't recommend any diet system that provides you with the food to eat. They don't teach you anything either, and you end up back where you started, or even worse off.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I was looking into it myself. From what I read, you had a 50% chance of needing your appendix removed within the first couple of years after the surgery. That was my biggest reason for turning it down.


----------



## momofsix (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you for you input. I had it done 4 years ago and have maintained a 110 weight loss for 2.5 years. It wasn't easy. Harder than any diet I previously tried. I have a strict calorie intake and work out 6 days a week. I had a few different health risks that without the surgery I'm not sure I would gave been able to reach my goal weight 

I was wondering if anyone else was prepping that had it done. Seeing if they were making any special provisions.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I know 3 people who have had it, 1 has managed to keep the weight off(my half sister), she has done very well but she could have lost the weight without it. 

One person had the lap band, gained the weight back then had the GB, got to looken real good then she gained it back. 

The third is a friend of my daughters, 24 and she is loosing weight fast but has nutritional deficiency issues and is headed for trouble.

The GB is said to be a fairly certain cure for Type II Diabetes if you keep the weight off but it comes at a cost.

If you are truly concerned about the future, I'd pass it by, with the diet concerns, it would be more of a liability than having the extra pounds IMO. 

I'm in the extra pounds category with Type II Diabetes and I think that with what is likely to come down in the near future, I'd rather take my chances with the pounds.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

wife's sister in law had it done... seems to me with the highly restrictive diet she's on now, she'd have lost the weight anyway. Plus, she looks like absolute crap. Seriously she looks 15 years older after she lost all the weight.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

My father and my aunt have had it done. Both have lost their desired weight and are keeping it off. My father is doing very well. He's healthy and energetic. My aunt, however, has lost a lot of bone density because of the restricted diet. It's definitely something you want to back up with support from family and doctors.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

ive been personal trainer for a guy that lost 240 lbs without it, and a chick that lost 200 lbs with it, both are currently keeping it off and both have had skin removal surgery. the common demoninator is they both changed thier lifestyles. if you cant do that without sugery, then go for it, worth a try, but realize you have to change you lifestyle regardless.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Congratulations on keeping the weight off! 

If you eat what you store and store what you eat, I can't imagine that you would have to do anything special. If you are on a special diet or need specific supplements then you would definitely need to store those items.


----------



## suzysurvivor (Apr 23, 2012)

ok...i know somebody who has had it...ME.

I lost 200 pounds. I did find more wrinkles than I had before the surgery. I never did reach a goal weight and then the weight started climbing back up. I've regained 80 pounds and I'm not happy about it. 

The surgery is a wonderful tool in what seems to be a hopeless situation...at 432 pounds, it seemed like nothing would help me lose weight. (Hey! Stop doing math over there...yes, I'm hefty again!) You are severely restricted in how much you can eat--approx 800 calories per day. As a result, you lose weight by actually 'starving' even tho you really aren't hungry. Many people experience a remission of co-morbidities that they had pre-surgery-diabetes, high blood pressure, GERD, arthritis and joint pain. You actually lose pounds daily in the beginning...the 'honeymoon' period which lasts anywhere from 6 mos to a year.

IF, however, you do not change your habits lifelong, you will start to regain the weight. It actually does come down to eating healthier and exercising for the REST of your life. 

I am glad I had the surgery...I would have surely been dead by now if I hadn't. I wish I had NEVER eaten sugar again or ever overeaten but for some reason, I am genetically programmed to compulsively overeat. But there is hope...the surgery is a great way to get started but most of the journey is up to you and your hard work.

btw, i had no complications of my surgery, altho I know people who have, and I still have my appendix. I DID have to have some skin removed after.

HTH


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

suzysurvivor said:


> I am genetically programmed to compulsively overeat.


I personally think this is not the case with most people including you, I feel you are led to believe this when the truth is that most foods out there are processed in such ways with chemicals and ingredients that actually cause addictions or trigger overeating.

This way if people believe they are already genetically programed to overeat then they cannot blame the food companies who would have to readjust their ingredients and make them less addictive.

do you think what I am saying has any credence?

This is my personal opinion and I am not trying to discredit your opinions.


----------



## suzysurvivor (Apr 23, 2012)

Von Helman said:


> I personally think this is not the case with most people including you, I feel you are led to believe this when the truth is that most foods out there are processed in such ways with chemicals and ingredients that actually cause addictions or trigger overeating.
> 
> This way if people believe they are already genetically programed to overeat then they cannot blame the food companies who would have to readjust their ingredients and make them less addictive.
> 
> ...


no, i do not give your opinion credence. 'Normal' people get up in the morning and think about their day ahead, what work waits for them, even what they're going to wear that day. *I* wake up and immediately think about food. I constantly think about food...all day every day. Do I want to think about it? No...there are other things I should be thinking about. I have even been compelled to eat when i was fully physically satisfied but just could NOT stop eating. Even to the point of being thoroughly miserable. And I don't believe it's a psychological thing...if that was the case, I'd be a bone now as my life is pretty much storybook now-I am newly married to a wonderful man whose family likes me and vice versa, I work when I want to and don't when I decide to stay home, i live in a lovely home in a tony suburb, I travel...I have everything I want for the most part, even my sex life is great....so my psyche is no excuse. I am compelled to eat the same way an alcoholic craves alcohol and a crack addict needs that next fix. And I'm not the only one as evidenced by the skyrocketing number of morbidly obese people.

I have 2 grandchildren...one of them has to be told to eat and then he eats a few bites then runs off to play again. The other..his sister.. wakes up thinking (she's only 4, btw) about food, she sees food immediately after eating and is 'hungry' again. She will eat, if allowed to, until she throws up. She eats as much and sometimes more than I do and I'm a grown adult. She has always been this way...even when she was less than 2 years old and not 'victim' to the evil food processors you cite above.

My husband forgets whether he's had lunch or not and usually doesn't even consider lunch until 2pm. Me...I'm lunchin at noon even tho I ate the same breakfast he did. We have talked about this at length --my husband is a graduate of the Harvard School of Medicine so he is a bit familiar with the workings of the human body--and he does believe that granddaughter and I are genetically geared differently.

I do believe that certain foods (sugar, simple carbohydrates like bread, pasta) DO create an addictive response in some people. But I firmly believe I just happen to be wired differently.


----------



## markp (Jun 27, 2010)

had it done 6 yrs ago lost 140 stabalized at 100 # loss / good side - reversed efects of 30 yrs of drinking 80 oz of soda a day. lowered my blood pressure off 2 of 3 meds and put my blood sugar in great shape / bad side- calcium loss which causes kidney stones every 8-12 weeks i keep pain meds and a catheter for the bad episodes also i am limited on which foods agree with me to the point that my wife and i went thru our prep food and redid about 80% of it. it also made me rethink our bugout plans and we bought a home that met our basic needs like good water, close fuel supply,considered rural for the area that we live in and room for animals and fruit trees and we are doing what we can to more or less harden it or make it more secure .all this because at my age and with the stone problems we have now opted to bug in for as long as we are able to . i have thought about this a lot on what is worse the stone/ food problem or the fact that thru my soda habit i burned my insulin system out and by now i would have been a ful blown diabetic the fact that you had this 4 yrs ago i would stock up on the vitamens you use and look at different ways fo gettin the nurtion you need hope this helps mark


----------



## suzysurvivor (Apr 23, 2012)

congrats on your loss, mark. 

each individual has to weight the risks and benefits for sure. All I know is that if I hadn't had the surgery I would be dead by now.

that's all i need to be grateful that i did do it.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

Well I should think as long as your food preps are foods you can actually eat after the surgery, you would be ok. Just make it the most nutritionally dense it can be in regards to things like vitamins and minerals that you don't want to be short on.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

My dad had the surgery done 5 yrs ago and has maintained his 140 lbs loss at a healthy weight of 180-190 now. The one thing I've been thinking about prepping for him is his vitamin intake. He takes a b-12 shot every other week as well as several multivitamins daily. Our prep food is ok for him, but starting to stock up on his supplements is the bigger thing now.


----------



## charles1198 (Mar 10, 2012)

As an addictions counselor, I am starting to see more people who had the surgery but never dealt with the underlying issues that caused them to gain the weight to begin with. After the surgery, they can't overeat, so their addictive personality expresses itself in other ways -- often with alcohol or drug abuse, even gambling or sex addiction. I also had a client whose wife died after the surgery, which was done at a very well respected medical center. I believe that slow and steady wins the race. A pound per week weight loss is a good rate for me personally, and for many folks who are trying to make positive lifestyle changes.


----------



## suzysurvivor (Apr 23, 2012)

charles1198 said:


> As an addictions counselor, I am starting to see more people who had the surgery but never dealt with the underlying issues that caused them to gain the weight to begin with. After the surgery, they can't overeat, so their addictive personality expresses itself in other ways -- often with alcohol or drug abuse, even gambling or sex addiction. I also had a client whose wife died after the surgery, which was done at a very well respected medical center. I believe that slow and steady wins the race. A pound per week weight loss is a good rate for me personally, and for many folks who are trying to make positive lifestyle changes.


i agree with you in principle but when you have 300+ pounds to lose, a pound a week just don't cut it physically or emotionally. It's overwhelming to even think about and most people just can't wrap their heads around it.

Many people have addictions...and will substitute one for another if they have to and while anything to excess is bad, shopping won't give me a heart attack like continuing to overeat will.

And people die after all sorts of surgery, not just bariatric surgery. People die during dental procedures on ocassion. Every person has to make the decision themselves based on their own situation. The co-morbidities and risks of having them sometimes far outweigh the risk of surgery. Frankly, for me, just the EMOTIONAL improvement was worth the surgery risk.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

suzysurvivor said:


> i agree with you in principle but when you have 300+ pounds to lose, a pound a week just don't cut it physically or emotionally. It's overwhelming to even think about and most people just can't wrap their heads around it.
> 
> Many people have addictions...and will substitute one for another if they have to and while anything to excess is bad, shopping won't give me a heart attack like continuing to overeat will.
> 
> And people die after all sorts of surgery, not just bariatric surgery. People die during dental procedures on ocassion. Every person has to make the decision themselves based on their own situation. The co-morbidities and risks of having them sometimes far outweigh the risk of surgery. Frankly, for me, just the EMOTIONAL improvement was worth the surgery risk.


You must have genetic weight issues to have weighed so much. The average person couldn't weigh that much if they snacked 24/7. If you overeat your metabolism speeds up to burn off the excess calories.

I exercise for at least 20 minutes after each meal 5 days a week. Exercise increased my appetite but my weight is stable at 370 or so. I wear pants with a 44" waist. Once about ten years ago I stopped exercising when I was between jobs and I went from wearing 48" pants to 52" pants. I have no idea how much I weighed. Could've been 450 or 475 for all I know.

I worked one day on a temp job once. The company provided free pizza for lunch. Guys who were at normal weights ate more than I did.


----------



## SimpleJoys (Apr 28, 2012)

DH had the sleeve gastrectomy last year, and his best friend had it the year before. DH has lost 100 lbs and has another 100 to lose; the friend has lost 200 lbs. Both of them feel great and eat healthy foods in small amounts.

The lap band doesn't seem to work long term for most people, and DH's surgeon says it doesn't work well for men. The GB causes some pretty serious absorption issues. I think the trend is away from both of them.

DH's surgeon's fee including meetings with a dietician before and for years after the surgery. The only person from his "class" (people who had the surgery at about the same time) that isn't losing weight had already gained weight with the lap band and clearly has some pretty severe emotional issues.

If you can't lose weight with diet and exercise--and some people just can't--surgery might be something to consider. 

Interestingly, the SG removes the top of the stomach, which contains the cells that produce the hormone ghrelin that causes hunger. Removing those cells causes a reversal of type II diabetes within a couple of days, even though no appreciable weight can be lost in a couple of days, so it appears that ghrelin mediates insulin production and/or usage. Since DH's body no longer produces ghrelin, he rarely gets hungry.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

GB works because it mutilates your digestive track, making it difficult to absorb nurtrients. That's great when you live in a world of overabundance, but as the past 70 years have been historically abnormal, perhaps preppers should really think about whether they want to have a hard time absorbing nutrients when people are starving. 

Think of it this way, the obesity "epidemic" is the result of the fact that most of us have genetic lines that have survived millenia of SHTFs. Do the hard work now to keep yourself in shape and don't worry about a little extra weight, because if the SHTF you are going to need that evolutionary trait to survive!


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Biology is complex. I've been with my girlfriend for just over a year. She eats less than me, but she outweighs me by a lot.

But she eats like a bird. Every time we go out she orders healthy except maybe stealing bite or two from my choices. We'll go out and she'll order a salad and I'll order a dozen wings and fries and she'll take one wing.

She is something of a successful bi pass story, she says before I met her she lost over 200 pounds before gaining some back while pregnant.


----------



## Mommy Magic (Sep 10, 2011)

well......... after the sergery most patants have to take B-12 and D vitamans for the rest of there life, now remember low B-12 is a immune diffishioncy and when D levals are low that causes rage, and stuff so ................ thats my 2 cents


----------



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

I have concerns when people feel they are genetically, at a disadvantage. I have a healthy fear of eugenics and believe we empower GB and BB to try and tamper with nature, place values on it that we often internalize and punish ourselves and each other with.

I talk about how things that are worth doing seem to involve hard work and I wonder if even that language is pressing us down. I too have had difficulty with size, body image, acceptance and listening to my body. 

I found going to a gym every day really difficult to keep up because I started judging myself as soon as I walked threw the door of a gym. I really enjoy physical labour though because, I feel I’m preparing my body and my mind for what may be asked or required of me to support survival. 

I also get concerned about the value people place on currency and buyers remorse. We have to work harder now for the same value of currency and I think it’s because people want to help each other but, they think they might be able to spend their way out of a problem and if it doesn’t work we tend to morn the loss of our currency and imagine other ways we could of, would of, or should have used it.


----------



## Berta (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm sure you have tried every diet under the sun (as have I) but I would recommend the hCG diet before going under the knife. I have lost 60 lbs on it in less than six months, still have another 40 to go. It's not an easy diet to do when you start, but maintenance has been easy for me. I eat a modified Atkins diet, I don't count fat grams or even calories anymore. I also will never have to choke down another low-fat anything. I have maintained my weight loss by eating a low carb, almost no sugar diet. I eat meats, veggies and full fat fat dairy.


----------



## dc300a (Apr 4, 2011)

I had the lap band surgery on 05/17/2012. 

I was 6'0" 412 28yoa this time last year and since the opeation I have lost 65lbs. I have purposely slowed the weight loss down because I dont want to be flabby in the end product. Even though I do have some restirictions but I dont really feel deprived and I have had no complicaitons of this date. 

As far as prepping goes, I dont forsee any problems or special prepping I will need to do other than I have to take a multi vitamin and calium everyday for the rest of my life. I took daily vitamins prior to the surgery anyway and have prepped accordingly. 

Remember, the lap band is just a tool and not a magical pill... you still have to WORK and if you are an emotional eater or a bored eater you will still have to monitor it. However, I used to be fit... after an injury that limited my mobility I packed on the weight and once I got so heavy, it is hard to get started in the right direction. The lap band jump started the changes that I will need to be physically and mentally preppared in the event of an emergency. 

If you have any further questions, feel free to IM me or jsut ask me on here. I love helping people out with this problem.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

dc300a said:


> As far as prepping goes, I dont forsee any problems or special prepping I will need to do other than I have to take a multi vitamin and calium everyday for the rest of my life. I took daily vitamins prior to the surgery anyway and have prepped accordingly.


Other than having to take vitamins every day? So.... you have enough of them pills for as long as you want to live?

What happens if you are separated from your preps?

"Taking" vitamins is a little different from NEEDING vitamins...

Just sayin... :dunno:


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

momofsix said:


> Any fellow preppers out there that had FBI or lap band procedures done. What challenges do you feel you have in prepping, if any?


I did not have it done, but a friend did and she regrets it now. First of all, she had all kinds of complications like adhesions and ended up back in the hospital three times. Secondly, after a year, she started gaining the weight back. By the third year, she was back to her original weight but her body and health were shot. She has all kinds of issues now.

She said for all the pain and money she has spent, she could have been better off to hire a personal trainer and take the weight off the right way.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Berta said:


> I'm sure you have tried every diet under the sun (as have I) but I would recommend the hCG diet before going under the knife.


Look up the side effects of HCG diet. Not pretty. You are putting yourself on pregnancy hormones and starving yourself.

I don't see why people don't just get out and exercise. I lost 30# by WALKING. No more BP meds, normal blood sugar now. It doesn't cost anything to walk and it sure is a heck of a lot safer than some of the things "doctors" are pushing on people. Makes you wonder what their motive is....$$


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

kejmack said:


> Look up the side effects of HCG diet. Not pretty. You are putting yourself on pregnancy hormones and starving yourself.
> 
> I don't see why people don't just get out and exercise. I lost 30# by WALKING. No more BP meds, normal blood sugar now. It doesn't cost anything to walk and it sure is a heck of a lot safer than some of the things "doctors" are pushing on people. Makes you wonder what their motive is....$$


The foods, processed foods, are so addicting aren't they?

I tell everyone, stop drinking sodas and stop eating broccoli, which one do you have side effects from.... Definitely not broccoli.

My mother had gastric bypass. I didn't want her to have it because I knew most of her weight was behavior, emotional eater and addiction to certain foods.

Now, nearly 12 years later she has kept maybe 80 pounds off. She's still addicted to sodas and chips (says because the kids want that but I limited soda to a little with a meal for them)

Because I know I too am an emotional eater, and was recently able to change some things in my life, I've been able to loose 10 pounds in the past five weeks. I elimate sodas, I had a swallow of Pepsi last night but really haven't drank one during this time. I cut my meals in half and drink water or unsweetened tea. That's been it. Oh and sodium, wow at how sodium will keep fluid on your body and we receive that from items that come from a box. Eat as natural as possible. A simple meat, simple veggies with no salt seasonings. Maybe one piece of bread or carb a day. I only have something sweet on Sunday since its a feast day. It's not easy. Sorry went on too much there, but I've come a long way in the past few weeks, I want to encourage others!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

kejmack said:


> Look up the side effects of HCG diet. Not pretty. You are putting yourself on pregnancy hormones and starving yourself.
> 
> I don't see why people don't just get out and exercise. I lost 30# by WALKING. No more BP meds, normal blood sugar now. It doesn't cost anything to walk and it sure is a heck of a lot safer than some of the things "doctors" are pushing on people. Makes you wonder what their motive is....$$


Doctors have nothing to do with the HCG diet & would never recommend it, matter of fact they discourage fad diets. There aren't any widely used meds for weight loss for doctors to prescribe, although one recently got FDA approval. A new patient on blood pressure or blood sugar meds is a lot of work for the doctor & his staff, who are already busy.

Patients know they're supposed to be exercising & eating right, they'd have to be living under a rock to not know. Problem is, most patients just want to take a pill instead of change their lifestyle. Who cares? That money often doesn't come out of their pocket, insurance or the government pays for it. What's the doctor supposed to do about it? :dunno:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

kejmack said:


> Look up the side effects of HCG diet. Not pretty. You are putting yourself on pregnancy hormones and starving yourself.
> 
> I don't see why people don't just get out and exercise. I lost 30# by WALKING. No more BP meds, normal blood sugar now. It doesn't cost anything to walk and it sure is a heck of a lot safer than some of the things "doctors" are pushing on people. Makes you wonder what their motive is....$$


I would be a perfect candidate for gastric bypass. I bike ride 20 minutes after breakfast, 20 minutes after lunch, and walk 40 minutes after supper. I do all that 5 days a week. 3 days a week I lift weights. I know I could eat better. I go to McDonalds for lunch 2 or 3 times a week and have one value meal. I'm not some guy who eats 6 Big Macs for lunch. I eat a couple of normal sized candy bars a week. I rarely eat chips. I might have popcorn once or twice a week. Rarely have ice cream. I eat a lot of carrots. Maybe 2 pounds a week. I've been doing this for 3 years now. Since I started my weight has gone from 355 to 375. Luckily I'm 6'3" and my knees and hips are still OK. If I wasn't concerned about it hitting the fan I would've done it already.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I know (knew) 3 people who have a gastric by-pass. One died from complications, one lost a massive amount of weight and gained it all back and the other lost a fair amount of weight, tore his stomach, had several surgeries and now is just a chubby and very sickly person. If you ask me gastric by-pass is a NO-GO.


----------



## seagrape (Mar 15, 2012)

My top weight was 205, up from 145 and I gained it all in about 5 years. Then found out I was hypothyroid so I started thyroid supplementation. A few years later (at age 66) I took off about 70 lbs in 8 months by sticking to a low carb, low fat diet and working out at least 4 times a week. My weight has fluctuated up to 40 lbs. since then (10 years have passed since then) but I've always taken it off again when I could motivate myself.

This year I have taken off 30 lbs. and changed my way of eating and _thinking about food_, which I believe will be the ultimate key to keeping weight off. My attitude toward food has changed--I now think about food as _fuel and nutrients_ and not an _indulgence to my appetite_. I seek out the highest concentration of nutrients/calorie and stick with that. Haven't touched any sugars for months except for occasional slice of 12 grain bread with honey. After about 3 weeks of no starches and no sugars, the craving for them went away and instead of will power to control my eating, I found I had mentally switched over to _discipline_. And as long as I maintain the discipline and stay focused on food as _fuel and nutrients_, I think I can keep up the new-found food discipline indefinitely.

Maybe it's easier at this point in my life (76 years) since my taste buds are not so acute anymore and plus, I have no one to feed except myself.

At any rate, everyone must find their own path to good health and good nutrition. Good luck to everyone who struggles with food issues.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Keep in mind the parts they take out are the parts that absorb blood pressure meds.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

BillS said:


> I would be a perfect candidate for gastric bypass. I bike ride 20 minutes after breakfast, 20 minutes after lunch, and walk 40 minutes after supper. I do all that 5 days a week. 3 days a week I lift weights. I know I could eat better. I go to McDonalds for lunch 2 or 3 times a week and have one value meal. I'm not some guy who eats 6 Big Macs for lunch. I eat a couple of normal sized candy bars a week. I rarely eat chips. I might have popcorn once or twice a week. Rarely have ice cream. I eat a lot of carrots. Maybe 2 pounds a week. I've been doing this for 3 years now. Since I started my weight has gone from 355 to 375. Luckily I'm 6'3" and my knees and hips are still OK. If I wasn't concerned about it hitting the fan I would've done it already.


Sodium.

Just want to mention to you because of those McDonald meals even those few times a week. I havent had anything from McDonalds in almost five months. What stopped me was this. Hadn't had McDonalds in some time, we had to drive about 45 minutes to pick up my son at scout camp, they didn't prepare enough supper so I forgo and stopped at McDonalds on the way home, plus son wanted some fries. I had one hamburger, ketchup only. Within 45 minutes and arriving home, I could barely bend my knees or ankles. I thought I was dying. And that was the last time I will ever put anything McDonalds in my mouth. Absolutely nothing else going on in my life besides I had already started cutting those things out of my diet.

Oh and I drive at least 20 to 30 minutes to get anywhere, so it wasn't the driving.

Just wanted to share.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

There are tens of thousands of successful weight loss surgery stories. I've had the sleeve done and have lost massive amounts of weight. THERE IS NO MAGIC PILL! Any surgery is only a tool to help one change their life style and eatting habits. If you're going to eat fast foods don't bother with any surgery. I was 308 lbs. Fast foods, no excercise, etc. If you're not willing to change this....nothing will change. Some folks just can't do the change without help. For many it works. For some it doesn't. The only way it won't work is if people do not do the work THEY need to do. *For me....it's awesome!!!!* But one must have a different realationship with food.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

BillS said:


> I would be a perfect candidate for gastric bypass. I bike ride 20 minutes after breakfast, 20 minutes after lunch, and walk 40 minutes after supper. I do all that 5 days a week. 3 days a week I lift weights. I know I could eat better. I go to McDonalds for lunch 2 or 3 times a week and have one value meal. I'm not some guy who eats 6 Big Macs for lunch. I eat a couple of normal sized candy bars a week. I rarely eat chips. I might have popcorn once or twice a week. Rarely have ice cream. I eat a lot of carrots. Maybe 2 pounds a week. I've been doing this for 3 years now. Since I started my weight has gone from 355 to 375. Luckily I'm 6'3" and my knees and hips are still OK. If I wasn't concerned about it hitting the fan I would've done it already.


Have you had your thyroid checked? What about checking for Cushings? With all that exercise, you should not weigh 375.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

A couple of the women here at my job have had the lap band and one had the bypass. They've all lost a lot of weight. One of the women that got the lap band just had to be hospitalized and have additional surgery about 2 weeks ago though. She had some sort of stomach bug that was making her vomit for about a week and that ended up making the band dislodge from where it was supposed to be and slip down. She ended up with her intestines twisted up and they had to do emergency surgery.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

kejmack said:


> Have you had your thyroid checked? What about checking for Cushings? With all that exercise, you should not weigh 375.


I'm diabetic. I'm under the care of a doctor. A few times a year they check my blood for all kinds of things. I'm pretty sure I don't have either problem.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Hope whatever yall do it turns out ok for you.IMO,it did'nt take a few months to gain the weight and it is better to lose it about 12lb.s a month,otherwise it comes back sooner.Thats how I lost a few pounds a couple years ago.Kinda like fooling your fat cells is what I heard.Also buildign muscle helps you lose.Even if you can't walk you can lift weights sitting in a chair.Good luck.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

BillS said:


> I'm diabetic. I'm under the care of a doctor. A few times a year they check my blood for all kinds of things. I'm pretty sure I don't have either problem.


I'm diabetic to, fer years I couldn't loose wieght no matter what I did. Cut back on foods an what not.

Ever time doc tried a new pill er shot ta get my sugar levels better it made the wieght battle worse. Finally he sent me ta a specialist fer my diabitis, he pulled me offin all the pills an all but one a my original shots, added Vectosa (spellin). He told me the Vectosa would curb my appetite an help me loose wieght. Finally! Most a them other ones tend ta make ya gain wieght!

Doc kept wantin me ta have the by-pass surgery, I flat out said NO. To many hassles an no gurantee's it was gonna work. Nearly everbody I know what had it, gained all the wieght back an then some. Why bother?

So in the past 3 month's I've lost nearly 30 pounds. I made a few changes in my diet (better choices) eat breakfest, have mornin snack, eat lunch (I carry my own cause eatin out an loosein wieght don't go tagether) have afternoon snack an then supper. At bedtime we have a low carb ice cream bar.

I don't get hungry like I used ta an the wieght be steadily comin off. I'm active in the summer an work helps burn off the caileries. Even bein off work the past month, I'm still loosein the wieght. I try an keep busy so I don't go lookin fer food.

It can be done on yer own ifin ya decide ta do it. Change a few thins an it ain't real hard ta do. Besure an talk ta yer doc about what meds yer on.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Hmm. My wife has been considering it, she isn't 300+ more like 240, but she simply doesn't have time to exercise or eat right... I saw a few posts that said, why don't people just exercise more.. Not to make an excuse, but let me give you her day in a nutshell:

Unfortunately the world we (her and I) live in, is one where work dictates a lot of our time. Unfortunately, her expertise is in recovering bad debt and processing AR, she is responsible for approximately 1.2B (yes B as in Billion) a month in intake, when she started 6 yrs ago, they were writing off 5-10MM a month in bad debt. Last year, she wrote off a total of 49,000 in bad debt for the year. Her "days outstanding" has gone from 90 to 14 days too. She is also in the process of managing two migrations where her firm bought the 2nd largest US competitor, and the 5th largest world competitor and she has been working non-stop for 12 months on both, with another 12-16 more to go until full integration is complete.

Today, for example, she left the house this morning at 8AM for work, she skipped breakfast cause she was already on a conference call as she walked out the door, she ate her typical catered lunch because she has her daily meeting with the CFO and EVP of Accounting Controls meeting from 11 Am to 2pm. That is her day, she has back-to-back meetings every minute of the day, and sometimes up to 4 meetings requested of her time at the same time. Her Outlook calendar is SICK. Tonight she called at 7:45PM to tell me she was on her way home. She arrived at 8:30PM. She wound down on the back porch for 30 minutes hanging with her daughter, grabbed a chicken breast, a biscuit and a little bit of mashed potatoes, and green beans... Then watched 2 hrs of TV and was in bed by 11 cause she has to be in the office at 8AM tomorrow which means she has to be up at 6 to get there on time And tomorrow will be a repeat of today. Next week, she is in FL from Monday to Friday and then in Boston the following week, back here for two weeks and then flying out again for same road trip. I just found out tonight that this could be the new norm until the migrations are complete.

Not to make excuses, but where would she fit in anytime to exercise? 

I actually think part of it would be to get some down time... Although I do thank you all for the posts, and I do plan on showing her the posts her about it also taking a lifestyle change - which is what I have said.

Btw - our goal is in 5 yrs after our daughter starts college to downsize and move, at which time she can switch positions from being the "lady in charge" to a worker bee, she will take a 50% pay cut, but at 48 she will at least have her life back.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

invision said:


> Not to make excuses, but where would she fit in anytime to exercise?
> 
> I actually think part of it would be to get some down time... Although I do thank you all for the posts, and I do plan on showing her the posts her about it also taking a lifestyle change - which is what I have said.
> 
> Btw - our goal is in 5 yrs after our daughter starts college to downsize and move, at which time she can switch positions from being the "lady in charge" to a worker bee, she will take a 50% pay cut, but at 48 she will at least have her life back.


We all get the same 24 hours in the day, it's what we choose to do with that time that matters. She's choosing to spend all her time working. Those folks she works for couldn't care less about her health or whether she sees her family or not. When she has a heart attack or stroke & can't do her job, they'll replace her & in a short amount of time no one at the company she's giving her life to will even know or care who she is. As the mother of 19 & 17 yo daughters I can tell you they grow up fast. Just yesterday, it seems, I was putting bows in their hair. They need their mom to be there physically, mentally & spiritually, especially in the teen years. Relationships are built on time, not intentions. Once that time is gone, it's gone. You can't go back. And for what? An exciting career in debt collections? Not worth it.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> We all get the same 24 hours in the day, it's what we choose to do with that time that matters. She's choosing to spend all her time working. Those folks she works for couldn't care less about her health or whether she sees her family or not. When she has a heart attack or stroke & can't do her job, they'll replace her & in a short amount of time no one at the company she's giving her life to will even know or care who she is. As the mother of 19 & 17 yo daughters I can tell you they grow up fast. Just yesterday, it seems, I was putting bows in their hair. They need their mom to be there physically, mentally & spiritually, especially in the teen years. Relationships are built on time, not intentions. Once that time is gone, it's gone. You can't go back. And for what? An exciting career in debt collections? Not worth it.


If it could only be so easy to just walk away from it. She started looking about six months ago for a job closer to where we live, she only works 25 miles away from the house now, but during Atlanta rush hour that is 1.25 hrs one way - and of course they found out.... So to keep her there, they gave her a very SICK raise (33% on top of already decent 6 digit). I don't know many people who would walk away from this kind of raise. So would you walk?

They are a big huge global company, but they are European-based, so they really do take care of her, because of her title/status & her contract she gets - 35 days of vacation, 100% 401k match, great healthcare, etc... Also they don't give her crap if she stays home a day or two if Cam is sick or works from home on a Friday or when she literally took 3 weeks off when I had my bypass... No deduct from personal days or vacation or sick days or pay... the CFO said go be with him, we will only call if we truly need you. They called only a few times too and all were bad emergencies that only she could resolve.

It's funny, that money can make life "easier", it's the American Dream but to earn it can destroy one's life (mentally and physically) and once you start to really make money, the bills are the same as everyone else, only at a higher level. I know it sounds absurd, but it is true. It's a I work hard, I play harder mentality -


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Invision, that's tough.

I couldn't do all your wife does. I couldn't survive it. She has to be under lots of stress even if she can handle the job. Stress can keep the weight on, that's for sure. 

When my youngest was a baby, I would work a part time job in the morning, leave and go to our new business and work until 7pm. I did that for a year and almost died. Mentally. 

There is something in women, naturally given to us, the need to nurture. Especially our own children. As I was working, I was thinking about my babies. When I was with my babies, I was worried about work and getting work at the business done. It was a horrible, vicious, cycle of mental fatigue. I gained close to 40 pounds that I shouldn't have on my body. My body hurts! I've lost 10 and working on the rest now. I'm finally able to be home. 

Saying all this .... To say .... Stress kills us in the way of keeping us overweight. Some people are good about exercising, I'm not one of them. I hate exercise.

But, invison, I fear your wife has so much stress that she's going to suffer, she already is via her weight.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

invision said:


> Hmm. My wife has been considering it, she isn't 300+ more like 240, but she simply doesn't have time to exercise or eat right... I saw a few posts that said, why don't people just exercise more.. Not to make an excuse, but let me give you her day in a nutshell:
> 
> Unfortunately the world we (her and I) live in, is one where work dictates a lot of our time. Unfortunately, her expertise is in recovering bad debt and processing AR, she is responsible for approximately 1.2B (yes B as in Billion) a month in intake, when she started 6 yrs ago, they were writing off 5-10MM a month in bad debt. Last year, she wrote off a total of 49,000 in bad debt for the year. Her "days outstanding" has gone from 90 to 14 days too. She is also in the process of managing two migrations where her firm bought the 2nd largest US competitor, and the 5th largest world competitor and she has been working non-stop for 12 months on both, with another 12-16 more to go until full integration is complete.
> 
> ...


Ifin she can't exercise er eat right now, no sense in her botherin with the procedure. It doomed ta fail already. The big thing bein, ya gotta change how ya eat. Ifin ya can do that, ya can loose the wieght anywho!

My wife has a similar job, when she gets home she gets on her eliptical thing an does an hour a exercise ever night. I put a tv in the room so she watch's her program while she works out.

Always a way ta do it ifin ya really wanna.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Invision, that's tough.
> 
> I couldn't do all your wife does. I couldn't survive it. She has to be under lots of stress even if she can handle the job. Stress can keep the weight on, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


Yep, very high stress for sure... dr has told her the weight gain is from the stress. No sign of diabetes, high bp, or anything else beside sleep aptnia. We do what we gotta do though. Stinks...

Will talk with her about a bike or treadmill..


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

invision said:


> So to keep her there, they gave her a very SICK raise (33% on top of already decent 6 digit). I don't know many people who would walk away from this kind of raise. So would you walk?
> -


We all have to keep a roof over our heads, food in our bellies, & hopefully have a enough left over to live a reasonably comfortable life. That's not what we're talking about. We're comfortably middle class, own a business,& have rental property. My job has tried to get me into management for a long time now. We could expand the business. We choose not to because of the time it would take.

As a mom of two grown kids, I have the benefit of hindsight. They grow up fast. Really after they turn 16, start driving, get a job, spend more time with friends, extracurricular activities, & maybe even a boyfriend &/or dual credit at the college, you barely get to spend any time with them. Childhood is priceless.

Money can't buy any of the really important things in life: love, happiness, health, time, energy, friends, family. Where we choose to spend our time, energy, effort, & focus are choices we all have to balance throughout our lives. DH & I spent a lot of time with our grandparents as kids & one of the things they taught us is to think about what we will wish we had done when we are on our deathbeds. To live a life we will not regret later. Will I regret spending time with family instead of at work? No. I have two grown daughters out in the real world now who know they are loved & valued more than anything else by their parents. Not because they believe our flapping gums but because they have seen it by the choices we made each & every day of their lives. I was home with them & their dad was home everyday by 4 & rarely worked weekends, even though he owns his own business. That time was priceless to us, so much so that we reenlisted by having another baby. :2thumb:

You don't get something for nothing in this life. Everything is a trade off. A job offers you financial benefits, but few weigh what you have to give up in order to have that job. Do most of us even remember what we spent all that money on? How cool is that car, boat, motorcycle, etc. 5 years after you buy it?

Wow. That's a really long way of saying I'd walk & never give it a second thought. My kids are worth infinitely more than six figures. I bet yours are too.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

invision said:


> If it could only be so easy to just walk away from it. She started looking about six months ago for a job closer to where we live, she only works 25 miles away from the house now, but during Atlanta rush hour that is 1.25 hrs one way - and of course they found out.... So to keep her there, they gave her a very SICK raise (33% on top of already decent 6 digit). I don't know many people who would walk away from this kind of raise. So would you walk?
> 
> They are a big huge global company, but they are European-based, so they really do take care of her, because of her title/status & her contract she gets - 35 days of vacation, 100% 401k match, great healthcare, etc... Also they don't give her crap if she stays home a day or two if Cam is sick or works from home on a Friday or when she literally took 3 weeks off when I had my bypass... No deduct from personal days or vacation or sick days or pay... the CFO said go be with him, we will only call if we truly need you. They called only a few times too and all were bad emergencies that only she could resolve.
> 
> It's funny, that money can make life "easier", it's the American Dream but to earn it can destroy one's life (mentally and physically) and once you start to really make money, the bills are the same as everyone else, only at a higher level. I know it sounds absurd, but it is true. It's a I work hard, I play harder mentality -


I guess I'd walk away from it ifin the other choice was gonna be carried out in a bag. Money ain't everthin.

Momma left a higher payin job fer her current one fer health reasons. We ain't never been sorry. We been married 30 years an I sure wan't her round as long as possible.

Again, it all boils down ta choices.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

BillS said:


> I'm diabetic. I'm under the care of a doctor. A few times a year they check my blood for all kinds of things. I'm pretty sure I don't have either problem.


If you are dependent on Insulin to treat your Diabetes and there is a good chance that the surgery would lessen or eliminate that dependence then that changes your cost benefit analysis greatly. I would much rather be dependent on vitamins, which at least theoretically you could stock up on or find alternatives for, than on insulin, which you really can't (and yes I know their are natural remedies that can substitute for insulin for mild diabetics).


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

INV,

No disrespect for your wife, but WHY would she put herself through that?

There is no way the money is worth that much stress, and that is having a HUGE impact on her health. Figure out how to live without her paycheck.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

partdeux said:


> INV,
> 
> No disrespect for your wife, but WHY would she put herself through that?
> 
> There is no way the money is worth that much stress, and that is having a HUGE impact on her health. Figure out how to live without her paycheck.


No way too, except bankruptcy or winning the lotto or winning the WSOP main event - it's not like we can sell the house right now... She was just told to get an Sr. manager to hire under her this week. She has 5 managers under her, but they want her to have someone to help lessen her load. So there could be some light.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

invision said:


> No way too, except bankruptcy or winning the lotto or winning the WSOP main event - it's not like we can sell the house right now... She was just told to get an Sr. manager to hire under her this week. She has 5 managers under her, but they want her to have someone to help lessen her load. So there could be some light.


Good, I hope that works out for her. Hope she can be home earlier most days, then y'all can take walks together. :kiss:


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Good, I hope that works out for her. Hope she can be home earlier most days, then y'all can take walks together. :kiss:


Yep, hoping and praying... Thanks!


----------

